

Ask HN: what's the best way to run a tight meeting? - bitops

None of like to sit through long meetings, and we definitely don't like to waste other peoples time. Unfortunately, both can happen.<p>What are you recommendations for staying on task and on target?
======
iamdave
Email the presentation to everyone in attendance beforehand, well enough in
advance for people to pour over, spend some time on and approach you BEFORE
you go to the conference room. Then, as you're giving your presentation you've
got target points to reiterate on instead of burning cycles in a shotgun Q&A
session. The added benefit is that increases information bandwidth, the
presentation is constantly with the members for later review.

------
sandroyong
Use a timer. Everyone has 5 or 10min to discuss their viewpoint; 6 people =
1hour; If someone finishes before their allotted time, tack it on at the end
for a group discussion. You have to enforce the time constraints, otherwise
you'll just waste everyone's time. It also helps everyone get in the habit of
'getting to point' of what they have to say and it makes for an efficient and
productive meeting. Good luck.

